# Yanmar reliability



## Bowpredator

Hope this question hasnt been asked or beaten to death but I have found an equipment dealer not too far away that has a few Yanmars and I am liking what I see and read so far but want to learn as much as possible before I make a purchase. Right now I am looking at a 3110 with a FEL (Buldog brand) with 1100hrs priced at $9800. He also has a FX42 that has a grader blade, bushhog, and post hole digger with it but no FEL with 860hrs on it priced at $9875. I am wondering if I can get him to put a FEL on the FX42 and drop the attachments for close to the same price. I guess my main question about Yanmars is are there any models known to have problems that I should avoid? Are the Bulldog FEL's reliable? Does his prices sound reasonable? I have yet to talk to him because they had just closed when we got there. I'd appreciate any and all feedback about the Yanmars. Thanks!


----------



## mark777

Bowpredator,

Yanmar’s, in general, have a long history for reliability, duability, fuel economy and layman’s ease of maintenance as the machines are designed as basic and simplistic engineered tractors - in the agricultural (and marine industry). Some smaller models (just a few) like the YM1600, YM2200 and rare three digit gray market tractors were produced in limited quantities with ’scarce’ parts availability.

The YM series tractors have the best aftermarket and dealer support as they’ve been imported longer than the F and FX models. The newer F and FX series tractors are much more ergonomically designed with user friendly and well placed controls AND a step through design…they also cost more, hard parts, should you need any, take a little longer as most are shipped from suppliers in Japan. All consumables (filters, injectors and glow plugs.. etc.) are normally stocked at gray market dealer suppliers.

The Bulldog loaders have been reported to be OK for light duty. Rumors persist that Heavier use and loads have proven to be too much resulting in cracks in welds at the bucket, loader arm supports and sometimes premature spool valve repairs are necessary. As the Bulldog loader is manufactured and imported from China…parts have been, and can be an acquisition problem. 

Here are a few specifications for the models you’re currently interested in:


MODEL-PTO HP- DRIVE/TRANS- CYLINDERS-WEIGHT-YEARS PRODUCED-ENG #

YM3110 - 35 HP - 2WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 2730 - ‘79-’81 - 3T84D
YM3110D - 35 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 3 CYL - 2900 - ‘79-’81 - 3T84D

FX42D - 45 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 4 CYL - 3900 - ‘82-’83 - 4TNA78TQ
FX42D - 45 HP - 4WD-PWRSHFT - 4 CYL - 3900 - ‘82-’83 - 4TNA78T-RN (TURBO)

Mark


----------



## tombo

You might look at the new Cub Cadet Yanmar. I believe it is all Yanmar built with the already established dealership of Cub Cadet. I liked the Yanmar tractors but did not want to shell out for an older rebuilt grey market tractor when a new one is not that much more and can be financed.
Mine is 32 HP with FEL, post hole digger, landscape box and clamp on forks out the door for $17,000. Hope this helps.


----------



## ncg45

> _Originally posted by tombo _
> *You might look at the new Cub Cadet Yanmar. I believe it is all Yanmar built with the already established dealership of Cub Cadet. I liked the Yanmar tractors but did not want to shell out for an older rebuilt grey market tractor when a new one is not that much more and can be financed.
> Mine is 32 HP with FEL, post hole digger, landscape box and clamp on forks out the door for $17,000. Hope this helps. *


I saw this same tractor at a TN dealer last week. A nice looking machine! It's definitely on my 'short list' of tractors I might buy. So what's your opinion since you've had it a while now? Dealer quoted a price of $15.6K with just the FEL.


----------

